# Sex & Training



## Oenomaus (Feb 11, 2013)

Sometimes I have sex...not often but on occasion. Sometimes even before I head out to lift. I've heard various things about it not being good to nut before you train. Not sure how much is bro science and how much is legit. Hoping someone wiser than I chimes in. :-B


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought having sex raises your test levels.  Anyway, fuck that any chance I get to have sex I'm doing it.  I dont care what the research says!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)

Oenomaus said:


> Sometimes I have sex...not often but on occasion. Sometimes even before I head out to lift. I've heard various things about it not being good to nut before you train. Not sure how much is bro science and how much is legit. Hoping someone wiser than I chimes in. :-B



The broscience gives you some bullshit about test levels being down and blah blah blah... Its all personal. I'm the kinda dude that needs a nap with my blankie and teddie after while she sings me a lullaby lol

Some guys actually get aggressive after. 

So it depends on where you are on that scale.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oenomaus said:


> Sometimes I have sex...not often but on occasion. Sometimes even before I head out to lift. I've heard various things about it not being good to nut before you train. Not sure how much is bro science and how much is legit. Hoping someone wiser than I chimes in. :-B



sometimes il poke her before the gym.....


i dont think it helps one way or another tho.

not too often but now and than.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 11, 2013)

i get hungry after i shoot a missile.

i actually have gone to the gym after and sometimes im tired and at times stronger.. who the hell knows.. fuck studies


----------



## JOMO (Feb 11, 2013)

I recently left this girl after i banged her to go do shoulders. She was naked and trying to convince me to stay that we will do it again but I left her there naked on my bed. She was dumbfounded that I could just leave when she was naked and trying to make Me stay. Said no guy has ever left her just sitting there. She was a weekly booty call and I was getting sick of her so I could care less of what she thought.

I don't let theses broads run me!


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The broscience gives you some bullshit about test levels being down and blah blah blah... Its all personal. I'm the kinda dude that needs a nap with my blankie and teddie after while she sings me a lullaby lol
> 
> Some guys actually get aggressive after.
> 
> So it depends on where you are on that scale.


nap time for me 2


----------



## grind4it (Feb 12, 2013)

Lmao!! This is exactly why you should run test as your base. 

Seriously, if you are on. I don't see how blowing a load is going to effect you. I mean seriously are we really worried about a few point when most of us stay in the >1500 range.

As Dfeaton said; never pass up an opportunity.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 12, 2013)

Progesterone levels rise after we bust. That's where the tiredness comes from. Shit a lot of nights I can't sleep until I bust. If the woman doesn't give it up then I wait for her to pass out, pull up some porn on my phone, put in my headphones, and jack off with her laying right next to me. I should start busting on her face while she's sleeping. She sleeps hard so it probably wouldn't wake her up. I just want her to freak out one morning with her eyes glued shut. She's got a mean right hook though so I might just keep entertaining the idea and not actually do it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2013)

Post-nut: food, then sleep. Not necessarily in that order


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 12, 2013)

did someone say Sex Training?


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 12, 2013)

NO WAY And I mean NO WAY would I pass up on pussy!! The gym will still be there 2 mins later! LOL!!!!

Busting a nut wakes me up more, I am one who can't not sleep after...


----------



## getgains (Feb 13, 2013)

no matter whats going on i dont pass on the puss lifes to short and gyms are open 24 hours


----------

